# tecumseh carburetor bowl type



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

I rebuilt caburetor replaced valve seat needle valve etc. the problem is that it runs good but when i shut it off. gas runs out of the top of the carburetor. I adjusted the float and even lowered it lower than normal and it still does it. I check the float for a hole which it doesn't have, i also put the clip end toward the thottle side of the carb, could anyone help me.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

racerbush said:


> I rebuilt caburetor replaced valve seat needle valve etc. the problem is that it runs good but when i shut it off. gas runs out of the top of the carburetor. I adjusted the float and even lowered it lower than normal and it still does it. I check the float for a hole which it doesn't have, i also put the clip end toward the thottle side of the carb, could anyone help me.


Are you sure you got the seat inserted in the correct orientation and fully seated?


----------



## racerbush (Jul 17, 2009)

yes, i took the old seat out and put a new one in because it leaked. the old one did the same thing, thats why i replaced it. the old one looked good too when i took it out.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The seat can be installed upside down and if it is installed upside down then it will leak. If you have it in correctly then you may have a bad float or possibly a plugged float bowl vent.


----------



## Gluefinger (Oct 15, 2009)

racerbush said:


> I rebuilt caburetor replaced valve seat needle valve etc. the problem is that it runs good but when i shut it off. gas runs out of the top of the carburetor. I adjusted the float and even lowered it lower than normal and it still does it. I check the float for a hole which it doesn't have, i also put the clip end toward the thottle side of the carb, could anyone help me.


Hello racerbush, When replaced the seat did you replace the insert. Some Techumseh carbs have a very small insert that can get blown out if you use compressed air and don't cover the hole with a finger. The book calls it a minlon seal. It's about an 1/8" in diameter and has a tiny hole in the center. If it blew out unnoticed and it is not there then that may be where you problem lies. Briggs uses a soft pointed inlet needle but Tecumseh uses that little seal. good luck.


----------

